# Archetypen und Charakterisierungen



## grossefreiheit (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich arbeite gerade an einem Spiel mit WoW Hintergrund. Dafür suche ich Eigenheiten/Besonderheiten, die die einzelnen Klassen "beschreiben" oder auch  einfach die typischen Dinge für die die Klasse bekannt ist (oder auch gehasst wird). Ich bräuchte zu jeder Klasse 3 Fähigkeiten, die sie auszeichnen. Beim Paladin ist z.B. die Angstblase drin (soviel ist sicher). Ein möglicher Anhaltspunkt könnten auch die 3 Spezialisierungspfade sein.

Ich spiele schon eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr, aber die Klassen haben ihre Charakteristik wohl weitestgehend beibehalten. Dennoch wäre ich über Hilfe (und ein paar weitere Blickwinkel) froh.

 

Eine ähnliche Frage habe ich zu Quests. Ich bräuchte auch ca. 10 typische WoW Quests. Da fürchte ich, hat sich seit Todesschwinge einiges getan.

"Spendet Wolle" hätte ich gerne drin ... ich nehme an, das gibt es noch. Ist es auch immer noch so unglaublich langwierig?

Ich suche also typische, witzige, charakteristische, beliebte oder auch verhasste Quests, die man als Spieler dann (wieder-)erkennen kann.

 

Warum ich dafür im RP-Forum anfrage?

Weil es mir nicht darum geht, welche Fähigkeiten/Klassen besser sind als andere, sondern um Atmosphäre. ...und weil ihr (hoffentlich) die Questtexte lest!

 

Danke schonmal,

Georg


----------

